# Solved: asus laptop acpi

## boba_911

Hi all,

I migrated from linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 to linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10. Now my asus laptop specifics are not handled by the the kernel ACPI. I found out, that the events come from /usr/src/linux/drivers/platform/x86/asus-laptop.c and that can be compiled if CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP option is set. I couldn't find how to set this option with "make menuconfig", but suppose it should become visible in  TI VLYNQ menu. In my case this menu is empty. Does anyone know how I can get CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP activated?

Best regards,

VladimirLast edited by boba_911 on Sun Apr 04, 2010 9:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boba_911

I found what was the problem - I had CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS activated, which disables CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP config option...

----------

